# Got a trial run last weekend



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

The news warned of possible ice storm reminiscent of the kind that hit us in the 90's. I thought about power outages. Here's what I did to prep for it - I must say my adrenaline was running high! :tango_face_smile:

Bought more bread for the freezer. Grabbed a big pack of jumbo dogs on sale at my local grocery store (happened to be my fave, saw this size only in Costco), and more eggs. Bought more fruits that could keep for quite a while, celery and carrots too. Got more beverages like colas and fruit juice.

Made egg salad, also boiled extra eggs. Baked a slew of chicken drumsticks (they're good eaten cold, too). Made a large tub of cold asian noodle salad which had veggies also mixed with it - the vinaigrette dressing helps to make it last longer in the fridge.

Did all my laundry.

Explained to the international students staying with us to grab a shower before the storm hits (as there might not be any available hot water if the power goes out).

Reviewed my other stockpile (to know where items are).


Well........we didn't get hit bad. Power didn't blink out. And, we've got lots of ready lunches available! :vs_laugh:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

charito said:


> Explained to the international students staying with us to grab a shower before the storm hits (as there might not be any available hot water if the power goes out).
> 
> Well........we didn't get hit bad. Power didn't blink out. And, we've got lots of ready lunches available! :vs_laugh:


Last but certainly not least, the international students smell better! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

You had it easy that time, buddy. :tango_face_wink: When you have enough time to make egg salad and Asian noodles, you're living a preppers life of luxury.

When you prep for an EMP, you get zero seconds of warning. Everything has to be completely ready all the time.


----------



## charito (Oct 12, 2013)

For those in charge of food prep and cooking in a prepper situation - don't let others handle the cooked food! 
Food will spoil faster if it's not handled properly. Be the one to dish it out.


Btw, I just found out there'll be potluck supper for the international students - they'll be bringing the noodle salad and the dogs! :tango_face_grin:


----------



## agmccall (Jan 26, 2017)

sounds more like a weekend camping trip. 

Why are the hotdogs not already in the freezer. What about water storage for a few days, What about alternative ways to cook so you do not have to prepare your meals ahead of time.

As someone mentioned an EMP or even a blackout from a heatwave in the summer gives you no time to plan a party

al


----------

